# yellow-green plant/ purple stems/droopy leaves



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Apr 19, 2007)

One of my plants looks like it's going yellow on me. Right now the leaves are a light green. It was like this for a couple days while in the 16oz. I transplanted it into a 32oz container where I hope to keep it because this is my micro grow. But like I said, it was already turning light green a couple days before I transplanted it. I was going to make a tea from alfalfa pellets to give it a shot of N...The stems are also a bit purple so I was thinking it has a phosphorous def. 

Besides that on the one plant, most of my plants suffer from droopy leaves. I really don't know what the heck is with it. I don't think they're underwatered. I water every 4-5 days when the soil is dry 2" down and the cup feels light. I watered them a couple days ago so they should be fine on water, but they're still droopy. Maybe I'm overwatering when I go to give them water? I don't know. I was told the roots might not be getting enough oxygen so for the 2 big plants that I transplanted I mixed the soil up with a lot more perlite to help in drainage and oxygen to the roots. Not really sure what else to do.

If anyone can lend their green thumb, that would be great.


oh yeah...that black stuff you see on the undersides of the leaves...that's just soil that got on them while I was transplanting.


----------



## FloydBanks (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm having similar problems.... I think.  My plant is much smaller than yours though, I wish I could get it even that far.  
***Waits for someone to answer this thread***


----------



## allgrownup (Apr 19, 2007)

do you ever let your soil dry out enough to be able to scratch through an inch of dry soil at the top?

Looks saturated to me but, i'm a hydro guy so i'm taking a shot in the dark here.  its just odd that all of your plants are displaying the same effects so it seems like it would be something your doing, like overwatering.

cut back the watering on  few and see how they react compared to the ones on your regular water schedule.  It might be the watering schedule as you should water as needed rather than frequently.

any soil growers that can help this cat out?


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Apr 19, 2007)

I water every 4-5 days when the soil is dried out 2" or more down. Usually takes around 4-5 days to reach that point. And I can tell when I lift them up that they're dried out. These pictures where taken today. I watered them yesterday which is why the soil is moist looking.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 20, 2007)

Check the ph of the soil. If it's high, use concentrated lemon juice and lower it.


----------



## stonedsmithy (Apr 22, 2007)

have you been feeding the any nuets mayb you went a bit overboard but yeah good idea to check those ph levels id say theyd b out of sink


----------



## Firepower (Apr 22, 2007)

also check the temps..


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Apr 22, 2007)

No nutes as of yet. I don't have a ph meter. Temps are at 73 degrees. I'll be feeding them pure blend grow. I've been away for a couple days, but already the new growth is nice and green again. So that's promising.


----------



## Jenuine (Apr 23, 2007)

I posted here because the pics above look like my plants, except mine are in the 4th week of veg and are way bigger. Recently in the past three dayz the leaves just started drooping.. They recover a little bit during their night cycle but by the end of the 18hr light cycle they are droopy again. I use hydroton, which is the medium in hydro. (NOT SOIL) Is anyone familiar with this?
I dont know what to do!! I've foliar feed them today, put a compost tea in yesterday.... finally I decided they might be in nutlock and took out all the nutrients and water from the resevoir and replaced it with just water to flush.
 Hopefully that will help.. I dont know if I'm over watering or underwatering...but It automatically waters for an hour 4 times a day.
CAN ANYONE HELP!?!? The stems arent droopy but the leaves are bad... they seem stunted. IT sucks!!

sincerely, Freakin out!


----------



## Firepower (Apr 24, 2007)

Do u have a thermometer? and if yes whats the average temperature during the day?


----------



## Jenuine (Apr 24, 2007)

I do have a temp stat. It's around 72 I believe. I know saying in between 80 and 70 is a broad range...but It's really high on the ceiling, so i believe it's at 70 something.


----------

